
Choosing PostgreSQL Over MySQL, MariaDB - devNoise
http://insights.dice.com/2015/12/03/choosing-postgresql-over-mysql-mariadb/
======
jeffdutra
I don't understand how anyone would ever pick MySQL over PostgresSQL. They are
not even playing the same sport

